
Building Phaser Games to Mobile / Desktop (With Ionic Capacitor) - guyn
While deploying Javascript as native desktop &#x2F; mobile apps is quite easy these days - there doesn&#x27;t seem to be a good integration for Phaser (Javascript Game Engine) which I&#x27;ve tried to do using the newly released (still in Beta) Ionic Capacitor.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;gnesher&#x2F;phaser-capacitor<p>Any comments &#x2F; suggestions would be appreciated, as I do want to add some platform specific best practices (and if there&#x27;s interest maybe turn it into a proper cli?)
======
umen
Java script will never be native Its using some kind of browser container or
interpret with script engine

~~~
guyn
Obviously, but for many indie games that's more than enough

